# Boron and free test



## Gcr (Aug 12, 2022)

I read that boron can increase free test to a certain degree. Anyone have any positive results using boron or is it just BS?


----------



## GreenAmine (Aug 12, 2022)

Gcr said:


> I read that boron can increase free test to a certain degree. Anyone have any positive results using boron or is it just BS?


Boron can lower serum SHBG levels, which can consequently increase free T. Do you have bloodwork showing high SHBG levels? Are you showing symptoms of low T?

Trying to intentionally lower SHBG levels is a bad idea in my opinion. Just because test is bound to SHBG does not mean that it's useless; cells have SHBG receptors that are activated only when SHBG is bound to a sex hormone.


----------



## Gcr (Aug 13, 2022)

GreenAmine said:


> Boron can lower serum SHBG levels, which can consequently increase free T. Do you have bloodwork showing high SHBG levels? Are you showing symptoms of low T?
> 
> Trying to intentionally lower SHBG levels is a bad idea in my opinion. Just because test is bound to SHBG does not mean that it's useless; cells have SHBG receptors that are activated only when SHBG is bound to a sex hormone.


I have low free T but my VA doctor would not test my SHGB even though I requested it.


----------



## lfod14 (Aug 13, 2022)

Gcr said:


> I have low free T but my VA doctor would not test my SHGB even though I requested it.


With this stuff, you test on your own, or you work with a TRT doc.  Don't expect the VA to do anything correctly or efficiently.


----------



## Gcr (Aug 13, 2022)

I hear ya brother


----------



## Longkinfe6d (Sep 2, 2022)

I have high SHBG. Noticed zero difference from taking Boron.


----------



## Gcr (Sep 2, 2022)

Longkinfe6d said:


> I have high SHBG. Noticed zero difference from taking Boron.


Thanks, I know most supplements are bs


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

Longkinfe6d said:


> I have high SHBG. Noticed zero difference from taking Boron.



Feel free to post up your bloodwork. You got something else going on.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

Longkinfe6d said:


> I have high SHBG. Noticed zero difference from taking Boron.



It inhibits SHGB. So your levels don’t change. SHGB is there it just can’t do it’s thing. 

Did you have zero effect on FREE test?


----------



## Longkinfe6d (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It inhibits SHGB. So your levels don’t change. SHGB is there it just can’t do it’s thing.
> 
> Did you have zero effect on FREE test?


Slightly above reference range AST and ALT. No anabolics for 10 years but about to change that.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

Longkinfe6d said:


> Slightly above reference range AST and ALT. No anabolics for 10 years but about to change that.



No change in free test levels though?


----------



## Longkinfe6d (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It inhibits SHGB. So your levels don’t change. SHGB is there it just can’t do it’s thing.
> 
> Did you have zero effect on FREE test?


Slightly above reference range AST and ALT. No anabolics for 10 years.


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> No change in free test levels though?


It went down 1 point using 10mg. These labs are about a year apart.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

Longkinfe6d said:


> Slightly above reference range AST and ALT. No anabolics for 10 years.
> 
> It went down 1 point using 10mg. These labs are about a year apart.



Did you read the note under the free test result from med fusion. It’s not the same testing method.


----------



## Longkinfe6d (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Did you read the note under the free test result from med fusion. It’s not the same testing method.


The first was through the VA which contracts with Quest and the second was direct with Quest through discounted labs. Regardless, I can say that I am categorically _average. _SHBG is something I would like to learn more about though. It’s often made to be a villain, but isn’t it also necessary to transport the hormones?


----------



## GreenAmine (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It inhibits SHGB. So your levels don’t change


It does actually lower blood serum levels of SHBG according to this source:









						Comparative effects of daily and weekly boron supplementation on plasma steroid hormones and proinflammatory cytokines - PubMed
					

Boron possesses widespread properties in biochemistry and nutrition. Acute supplementation with 11.6 mg of boron resulted in a significant increase in plasma boron concentration. Given such a fast bioavailability, the objective was to determine whether acute (hourly or daily), and weekly...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




As far as I know, the hypothesis stating that boron uncoupled sex hormones from SHBG remains unsubstantiated, but regarded as a definite possibility.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

Longkinfe6d said:


> The first was through the VA which contracts with Quest and the second was direct with Quest through discounted labs. Regardless, I can say that I am categorically _average. _SHBG is something I would like to learn more about though. It’s often made to be a villain, but isn’t it also necessary to transport the hormones?



The reference ranges are entirely different too though. Quest has the same across all of their testing.


----------



## Gcr (Sep 2, 2022)

Help me understand the reference ranges. My recent test through the VA and Lab Corps for Free T was 5.3 with a ref range of 6.6-18.1 pg/ml. My total was 509 with ref range of 240-800 ng/dl other ref ranges I see are totally different. Is it just the labs?


----------



## Oml (Sep 2, 2022)

Anecdotally, but without bloodwork, I get some sort of weird sexual dysfunction when using 6mg of boron daily while blasting. 

Even using Tren (175mg Tren a, most I’ve ever ran) I have a fully functioning peepee but I have no desire to use it. 

Drop the boron and I’m considering learning Turkish because a hot Turkish chick flips the pancakes at my local cafe.


----------



## Entr0py (Sep 2, 2022)

Gcr said:


> I read that boron can increase free test to a certain degree. Anyone have any positive results using boron or is it just BS?


It can but takes a while to take effect. Tried it before I started TRT, it sent my free test to the high end of normal but my total was low end of normal. Didn't really feel any difference. I still take it since the numbers look good.


----------

